# Notebook



## Gamiaris (4. September 2008)

Hallo,

Weiß jemand ob dieses Notebook für aktuelle Spiele geeignet ist?
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/Meinungen/1122032.html

Es gibt auch eine Meinung zu diesem, aber da steht das Spiele ruckeln was ich nicht glaube bei diesem Prozessor und RAM 3 GB

Vielen Dank


----------



## Michael Engel (4. September 2008)

Schau dir mal die Grafikkarte an, was zum Spielen das wichtigste ist, hier sieht man als erstes: Shared Memory max. 1470 MB, Shared Memory ist eignetlich immer schlechter als wenn die Graffikarte mit eigenem Speicher daher kommt...

zudem noch von Notebookcheck details zur Grafikkarte



> Low Midrange Grafikkarten - Diese Klasse ist noch durchaus fähig neueste Spiele flüssig darzustellen, nur nicht mehr mit allen Details und in hohen Auflösungen. Besonders die DirectX 10 fähigen Vertreter (9300M, HD 3400) sind nicht in der Lage ihre DirectX 10 Effekte (bei hohen Details) flüssig darzustellen.





> onboard Grafikchip (RS780M Chipsatz) von AMD mit Avivo HD Technologie zur Entlastung der CPU bei HD Videos und sehr guter 3D Leistung (für einen onboard Chipsatz). Unterstützt PowerXpress zum dynamischen Umschalten zwischen dedizierter und integrierter Grafik und Hybrid CrossFireX zur Leistungssteigerung mit einer dedizierten Grafikkarte (ähnlich Hybrid-SLI von Nvidia). Der Kern basiert auf eine HD 2400.



Ich denke wenn du effektiv spielen willst solltest du dir ein anderes Notebook zulegen, sicherlich _Kann_ man damit spielen, aber mit einschränkungen und sobald neue Spiele herauskommen wird es sehr schnell out-of-date sein.
Die Oben gelinkte Seite ist eine der Besten Seiten wie ich finde über Notebook-tests mit Hochauflösenden Bildern von den getesteten Modellen.


----------



## chmee (4. September 2008)

Naja, eine mobile HD3200. Ältere Spiele ja, aber Aktuelles kannst Du vergessen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. September 2008)

Wenn du auf ein drehbares Display verzichtest, solltest du von HP zu dem Preis auch ein für Spiele geeigneteres Gerät kriegen.

Ich würde aber mit so wenig angaben garkein Notebook kaufen.
Shared Memory ist heutzutage nicht gleich shared Memory...
Es gibt Karten die 512MB Grafikspeicher haben, und zusätzlich dann noch etwas vom normalem Ram abknipsen können.
So wie es aussieht hat diese Karte aber überhaupt keinen eigenen Speicher mit dabei, hätte sie ihren eigenen Speicher würde ich sagen kauf das Gerät.

Man muss in Spielen die Grafik nicht immer zum Anschlag hochdrehen, vor allem auch weil dieses Pseudo HDR und Blooming die Spiele dermasen nach Plastik aussehen lässt...
Also unter schöner Grafik versteh ich was anderes, weswegen ich selbst bei genügend Leistung gerne alles etwas runterdrehe


----------



## Gamiaris (4. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten,

Spiele mit dem Notebook steht an zweiter Linie aber es steht für mich immernoch als Vorraussetzung für den Kauf.
Ich lege auf dieses Model Wert da es von Design aus perfekt ist, kompakt-klein ist und Super Funktionen gsr.

Ich hab nun ähnliche Modelle gefunden 

Link
Bei diesem steht :
Videoadapter ATI Radeon™ HD 3200 Grafikkarte mit 64 MB Cache-Speicher
Video-RAM Bis zu 1470 MB verfügbarer Grafikspeicher insgesamt
*Hier ist die gleiche Grafikkarte eingebaut aber ohne "Mobility". Gibt es da ein Unterschied?*

http://www.notebook.de/hp-pavilion-tx-serie-g-790/

Und auf den HP.com Shop kann man fast alles aufrüsten außer die Grafikkarte. Sehr blöd.


----------

